# University of Iowa paramedic program



## abdouglas87 (May 3, 2011)

Hey all new to the forum.  Next week I interview for the University of Iowa paramedic program.  I was just wondering if anyone on here has gone through the program.  Any advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BandageBrigade (May 3, 2011)

I did not go through it, but looked into it. The faculty is good, and you have fantastic resources as well as clinical sights by being at the U of I. Cons - it is only 16 weeks, not including clinical time. Non degree.  Tough to work during since it is 7 to 5 mon thru fri. Its also like 7k. I passed on it, but several people I know chose to take it. They enjoyed it, and are competent medics. However many have had to go through or are going through processes to get credits transfered and complete a degree.


----------



## abdouglas87 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the response.


----------



## EMT-IT753 (May 5, 2011)

I work with several medics that went through that program. They all said it was a grueling program, but well worth it. You will have no time to work or have a life outside of the program. You will eat, sleep, and breathe paramedic. A quiz or test everyday and constant skills evaluations.

The ones I know that made it through the program, I would trust my life with.


----------



## foxfire (May 5, 2011)

My instructor went there years ago, and he said that it was good. like the others said it is a grueling course. My instructor is a good medic and really knows his stuff. 
just my two cents worth.


----------



## abdouglas87 (May 5, 2011)

Sounds like everyone has nothing but good things to say about this program.  I can not wait to find out if I am in or not becoming a paramedic has been my dream for five years since I first became an EMT.


----------



## BandageBrigade (May 5, 2011)

I did not specifically say anything bad about it, just that you recieve no college credit and it is a pain to transfer to a degree program.


----------



## abdouglas87 (May 6, 2011)

BandageBrigade said:


> I did not specifically say anything bad about it, just that you recieve no college credit and it is a pain to transfer to a degree program.


I did not take anything you said as bad.  I am not worried about credits once I am done with school I will finish up a bachelors in Emergency Management.


----------



## SMButton91 (May 10, 2011)

I just got done with the class portion of the university of Iowa ps program... It was the most challenging and the best class I have ever taken. It is a challenging class, read your books because you will get around 8-9 books over the course of 15 weeks. The key is to relax though, the instructors are the best around and strive to help you. You will eat, sleep, and breathe ems for 15 weeks, but it's worth it. Also enjoy Iowa City, it's a great town


----------



## ryanbg (May 16, 2011)

The guy who got me into EMS went through this program and I am looking into it myself. Let me tell you, he's a sharp guy. He's got a job as a full time medic here at hospital in St. Paul/MSP and is a volunteer ff. I've only heard how rigorous and thorough the program is. Best wishes!


----------

